# G Loomis 18' Push Pole



## wuesty (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a G Loomis Push Pole as a spare and would like to sell it. In Austin, but can potentially deliver to POC/Seadrift area. $250.


----------



## wuesty (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe I am overpriced? Make me an offer. I will be in POC next weekend (April 5).


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

great price. I have a 21' I paid 500$ for that wasn't is as good of shape as yours. If you come down to SPI I'll give ya 200$ for a spare for me.


----------



## yesnos (Feb 3, 2011)

im very interested how do i contact you. i live in austin and will be back this weekend


----------



## yesnos (Feb 3, 2011)

or you can contact me at 512-585-3557


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

It's a good price, but depending on the application, 18 foot is on the short side. I have a 20 and my next will be a 21.


----------

